# Have You Ever Been Asked to Leave a Garage?



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well first time for everything I suppose, so on Sunday I drove up to the local Porsche garage as I heard they have a Miami Blue 718s in the shown as I always wanted to see that colour. Got to the garage and it was not open on a Sunday so parked car at entrance and had a pear in the window and a look around the cars in the car park.
Next I know I get shouted at from a tannoy in the car park to leave the premises as the garage was closed:doublesho

Was my car not good enough or my clothes tatty? did I look suspicious?
I don't think it was a recorded message either but hey that's crazy for any garage to allow over zealous security hamper potential customers IMHO

Have you ever been asked to leave a garage and have you gone doing window shopping for cars when garage shut, I have decieded to buy a few new cars after seeing one similar to what I wanted in a closed garage showroom or outside in the carpark


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

It was because you were wearing your tutu Derek. The still from the video footage is doing the rounds...


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

They may have lost a potential customer,I once had a boss who to look at you'd think he was a "tramp" I hate that term,he was actually a multi millionaire,at the time he drove a MK3 Escort popular,although he could afford a Roller in his petty cash.
I leant a lesson from that man that looks mean nothing,and don't presume and jump to conclusions as you never know?


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

I'd not take that too personal ... people hanging around an expensive car dealership on a sunday may have been an issue for them before.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Yes i had this at a VW dealership i wanted to take a closer look at a car i had seen for sale close up and the dealership was closed and it came over a loud speaker if i did not leave the police would be called. Guess what i didn't buy the car


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

My friend and I often scour forecourts after hours. Never had the tannoy treatment. Also, I often look like I've lost a fight with a combine. Though granted I'm not on about high end stuff. Maybe the Porsche dealer had just finished watching gone in sixty seconds?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

MDC250 said:


> It was because you were wearing your tutu Derek. The still from the video footage is doing the rounds...


Aye yes I remember know , is that not the one I sold you


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

voon said:


> I'd not take that too personal ... people hanging around an expensive car dealership on a sunday may have been an issue for them before.


I'm fine with it , but I know many a potential buyer that would not be fine with it, I think it might have been different if I rocked up in a tatty old Transit or something it might have sent alarm bells rings, or maybe the sound of a V8 merc and the look of me had the guy thinking I may have borrowed the merc with no intention of returning it


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I only wish I was there to witness this happening. :lol:

How awkward did you feel?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> I only wish I was there to witness this happening. :lol:
> 
> How awkward did you feel?


:lol: The guy would have been as well to say jog along peasant nothing for you here, it did get me to email the garage to let them know how I was greeted will be interesting to see what they say.:thumb:

I would never put me up or down many a garage has lost my business in the past by judging my inquiry as not a potential customer, that's just how it is at some garages, but first time being asked to leave.


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

I've had this before from a BMW garage i use a lot. I just waved randomly to whoever was watching and carried on. If the police are called they won't turn up as i've not done anything. If they do, what have i done? I've expressed an interest in the product the business is displaying in their window in order to generate interest.....hmmmmm

Some security just like to think they have some degree of power to dominate....


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Derekh929 said:


> Well first time for everything I suppose, so on Sunday I drove up to the local Porsche garage as I heard they have a Miami Blue 718s in the shown as I always wanted to see that colour. Got to the garage and it was not open on a Sunday so parked car at entrance and had a pear in the window and a look around the cars in the car park.
> Next I know I get shouted at from a tannoy in the car park to leave the premises as the garage was closed:doublesho
> 
> Was my car not good enough or my clothes tatty? did I look suspicious?
> ...


Perhaps it was the Sun Gun you were shining through the showroom window to check for swirls ???? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Derekh929 said:


> Aye yes I remember know , is that not the one I sold you


No, that one had a hole in it


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

I had pretty much same thing happen to me at Perrys in Preston, i was looking at a car they had for sale for a friend and i was passing anyway, it was dark and they where closed and got the tannoy asking me to leave. Weird thing is i parked at the entrance which is at the back and walked across the forecourt, there is a barrier but no fences to prevent you getting in and the front has mini bollards no higher than your knee but is next to a main road with a pavement so if the car was on the edge could have stood there and looked at it. Never thought anything of it being night time, didn't think anyone would be there to protect a vauxhall

If i did want a car then never mind perry's... you keep your car and ill keep my money :lol:

On the other hand in Blackpool there is the Fiat/Kia, Renault and Citroen Garages all within few hundred yards of each other and walked round them after shutting and could go right round back and look at all the new cars waiting for prep without any bother.

I also walked around Bowker BMW/Mini at night when i was expecting the New Cooper hatch i won to see if it was in yet (impatient) but got no hassle there either. Really confuses my why Bmw dont have security in Preston but Vauxhall do


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I've never been asked to leave, but I have been completely ignored once.

Westgate Honda in Grimsby I'm looking at you.

30 mins wandering about, even popped in the showroom for a look and maybe a chat about an Accord they had.
All the salesmen decided to stand around and yap between them.


So I took my money and bought another Peugeot. Maybe they'd decided not being in my 60s I wasn't old enough to buy a Honda.


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

The common salesman is a shy animal .. it usually vanishes, when you look at it. I'm astonished they remained


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

GleemSpray said:


> Perhaps it was the Sun Gun you were shining through the showroom window to check for swirls ???? :lol::lol::lol:


But I'm not a member of the swirl police, I ain't got heels not that I will own up to and have no short skirt:lol:


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

Derek Did you get a reply to your e mail ?
DOH just noticed the date .So you wont have a reply yet .


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I might try this at the Porsche & Aston Martin showroom in the next village to me.

People are always parked up having a nosey round the forecourt after hours.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

id have gone back with eggs and flour


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

PugIain said:


> I've never been asked to leave, but I have been completely ignored once.
> 
> Westgate Honda in Grimsby I'm looking at you.
> 
> ...


That's why i never bought a Focus RS, the local Ford stealers weren't interested so i left. They had some representatives at local thing going on a while back, one of the guys commented that whilst my car was nice, i should have bought an RS.
Told him that if the salesmen had shown an interest in me the three times i had been to them, i might have done.

Turns out he was the sales manager and he wasn't a happy chappy when he found out the wife went elsewhere for her new car too.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Not asked to leave over a tannoy, but indirectly yes.
Sitting in a BMW 330ci in the approved used BMW showroom having a look.
Saleswoman came and smirked "can I help you?" in a bugger off tone.
I asked if I could arrange a test drive.
She just said no one available to even book a test drive but "you can leave us a business card and we'll get back to you".

I didn't even own a business or ever hint that I did.
Obviously she just wanted to make me feel small and non deserving of a BMW


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

At least I'm not the only one being asked to leave lol


----------



## rossman999 (Feb 28, 2009)

Ps the voice over the tanoy is actually an outsourced security service - its very effective at controlling vandalism at some of our more colourful (literally) sites.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Probably an effective deterrent, so long as you're not hard of hearing or wearing headphones.

I've often had a browse when closed, saves getting bothered.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

c87reed said:


> Probably an effective deterrent, so long as you're not hard of hearing or wearing headphones.
> 
> I've often had a browse when closed, saves getting bothered.


I have to admit when i first went to look at the Fiesta ST, i was able to walk into the showroom at EH in Preston look round the entire car and sit in it and leave without being bothered. I did like it but i really don't want to buy a car from Evans Halshaw or Arnold Clark if avoidable as they have a pretty poor reputation on the whole.

So i went to Chris Allen in Poulton (small family run Ford Dealer) and went for a test drive, was able to get a quote and take figures away with me and think over it with no pressure, sales guy was brilliant. I was back in a few days to order and its three years later and still understand its been professionally coated and respect i don't want it washing :thumb: nice to see a dealer that listens to their customers and certainly recommend them if anyone's in the market for a ford in the North West.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Christian6984 said:


> I have to admit when i first went to look at the Fiesta ST, i was able to walk into the showroom at EH in Preston look round the entire car and sit in it and leave without being bothered. I did like it but i really don't want to buy a car from Evans Halshaw or Arnold Clark if avoidable as they have a pretty poor reputation on the whole.
> 
> So i went to Chris Allen in Poulton (small family run Ford Dealer) and went for a test drive, was able to get a quote and take figures away with me and think over it with no pressure, sales guy was brilliant. I was back in a few days to order and its three years later and still understand its been professionally coated and respect i don't want it washing :thumb: nice to see a dealer that listens to their customers and certainly recommend them if anyone's in the market for a ford in the North West.


I have experienced how terrible the Evan Halshaw dealership is in Bury. I went to have a test drive in an ST. I enquired whether they had a demo ST, "What's wrong with that one?" he grunted, pointing to a used white one on the forecourt (it was certainly in used condition).

I thought fair enough I'm here to drive, "Great, I'll drive that one then". I had a nearly new Focus Zetec S at the time and he argued with me over the spec of my car, saying that it shouldn't have sat nav. It was a little dirty so thought he'd swipe his finger across it to see how clean the paint was underneath. Then he proceeded to rev the car up - I soon put an end to that appraisal. At this point he offered me a drink, yet kept vanishing to deal with another customer's handover, he would then return to say "oh, you wanted a coffee", this happened twice, each time I corrected him - he still brought me coffee instead of tea. I left the coffee and got in my car an drove off.

Ended up buying mine from Burn's in Congleton which was certainly better. Having moved house, I now use Alston Road Garage in Barnard Castle. They are a really small Ford dealer but actually listen, on another good note I had my 3yr Ford major service done for only £180 (I supplied oil). At the time, they had a customer's nearly new Focus RS in for a warranty job on the transfer box. They hadn't initially sold the car but they cleared out part of their small showroom space so that they could meet the customer's request to have it dry-stored whilst at the dealership.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

c87reed said:


> I have experienced how terrible the Evan Halshaw dealership is in Bury. I went to have a test drive in an ST. I enquired whether they had a demo ST, "What's wrong with that one?" he grunted, pointing to a used white one on the forecourt (it was certainly in used condition).
> 
> I thought fair enough I'm here to drive, "Great, I'll drive that one then". I had a nearly new Focus Zetec S at the time and he argued with me over the spec of my car, saying that it shouldn't have sat nav. It was a little dirty so thought he'd swipe his finger across it to see how clean the paint was underneath. Then he proceeded to rev the car up - I soon put an end to that appraisal. At this point he offered me a drink, yet kept vanishing to deal with another customer's handover, he would then return to say "oh, you wanted a coffee", this happened twice, each time I corrected him - he still brought me coffee instead of tea. I left the coffee and got in my car an drove off.
> 
> Ended up buying mine from Burn's in Congleton which was certainly better. Having moved house, I now use Alston Road Garage in Barnard Castle. They are a really small Ford dealer but actually listen, on another good note I had my 3yr Ford major service done for only £180 (I supplied oil). At the time, they had a customer's nearly new Focus RS in for a warranty job on the transfer box. They hadn't initially sold the car but they cleared out part of their small showroom space so that they could meet the customer's request to have it dry-stored whilst at the dealership.


Good to know there are others good ones out there, Don't trust Evans Halshaw my uncle had bought a new top of the range Galaxy from Preston and they fitted a towbar with electrics, absolutely knackered the electrical system, the electric windows never worked on it again properly. One day while he was giving the service manager a right B********g and he got the same treatment from another gentleman who bought a used but approved Mondeo (how ever many point check they claim to do) the brakes had failed at 70mph in the fast lane. He'd said what if his wife or kids where in the car. So for this reason i will avoid them at all costs.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Some of these stories are a joke.

I should be a car salesman. I would smash it.


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

I've been ignored/not taken seriously by car dealers, but I find estate agents even worse. Possibly because of the way I dress, and the fact that I look a bit younger than I am - so these guys probably assume I can't afford anything!

Worst instance was when I was a teenager looking in a clothes shop (long since closed down), and I was looking at basketball vests - and the owner of the shop literally said "don't touch anything you can't afford - you should go!" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Lots of thefts of late from high end car dealerships (not just car but car parts) and Van delearships.

The new VW T6 transporter is a big target from forecourt thefts, you won't see many sportline or LED headlight models left on the front.. they nick the spoilers, bumpers and lights.... because VW ask about £3000 for them as extras!!!.

I think the Tannoy systems are linked to a CCTV unit


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

So my contact must not have been appreciated had no reply oh well, was just being helpful pointing out a barrier to some buyers


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

FJ1000 said:


> I've been ignored/not taken seriously by car dealers, but I find estate agents even worse. Possibly because of the way I dress, and the fact that I look a bit younger than I am - so these guys probably assume I can't afford anything!
> 
> Worst instance was when I was a teenager looking in a clothes shop (long since closed down), and I was looking at basketball vests - and the owner of the shop literally said "don't touch anything you can't afford - you should go!"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You don't get any of that hassle when you lease.

I know it's not unusual for showrooms to have security out of hours, especially where there's lots of showrooms next door to each other so the cost can be shared. Remote Tannoy or automated messaging is easy, cheap and effective too.

Never been asked to leave a car showroom but have been kicked out a bathroom showroom.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Nanoman said:


> Never been asked to leave a car showroom but have been kicked out a bathroom showroom.


I dont want to ask as all i can think of is scenes from Jackass :lol:


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Does being made to feel incredibly unwelcome equate to being asked to leave?
Or 'standard practice' as its probably referred to in some Audi dealers......


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

Shug said:


> Does being made to feel incredibly unwelcome equate to being asked to leave?
> Or 'standard practice' as its probably referred to in some Audi dealers......


It's not just Audi - Any showroom/shop for anything "premium" is likely to have sales people that make a judgment on the punters based on their appearance.

In some way, I get it - they want to bag sales for commission, and need some way of judging where to focus their efforts. But a lot of them seem to make their judgments badly, or without sufficient info; and use that judgment as an excuse to be rude to people.

You really can't tell how wealthy is from looking at someone or even what car they've arrived in. I work in finance and have worked with several very wealthy people; but they rarely flash the cash. I can think of numerous examples off the top of my head that could afford a supercar but drive old hatchbacks or don't have a car at all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

When I first moved into this area, I walked into the local dentist and asked about registering as a new patient and the snot-bag receptionist just looked me up and down and said "we aren't currently accepting any new NHS patients..."

So i told her that I was private, with BUPA cover from work and suddenly she was super keen to get me some registration forms.

Meh. 



Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

robertdon777 said:


> Lots of thefts of late from high end car dealerships (not just car but car parts) and Van delearships.
> 
> The new VW T6 transporter is a big target from forecourt thefts, you won't see many sportline or LED headlight models left on the front.. they nick the spoilers, bumpers and lights.... because VW ask about £3000 for them as extras!!!.
> 
> I think the Tannoy systems are linked to a CCTV unit


Some years ago a dealership got done near where my parents live, pikies turned up and stole _every_ catalytic converter from a range of vehicles outside the showroom one night.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well Dealer Principle replied today Invited me in to have a chat about any cars I may be interested in, and confirmed recorded message and he will review things.
So top marks there then for them I can understand why they have it but I think the problem is some may be offended by this, I may well have a trip in past for a closer look at some nice Porches.


----------



## LR4 (Oct 18, 2017)

FJ1000 said:


> It's not just Audi - Any showroom/shop for anything "premium" is likely to have sales people that make a judgment on the punters based on their appearance.


I know the feeling....

I went to my local Land Rover (Hatfields in Hull) and they obviously thought I didn't meet the criteria of being a Land Rover owner (unfortunately the clientèle of Land Rover has shifted to WAGS and their newer vehicles all look the same and marketed towards a certain group of people)....

Was treated poorly and not taken seriously. So I took my business to a main dealer in Lincoln and actually spent more than I had originally planned (was in the market for an FL2 but a D4 came up with ridiculously low mileage for age and couldn't pass up the opportunity).

Won't step in Hatfields ever again....


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> Well first time for everything I suppose, so on Sunday I drove up to the local Porsche garage as I heard they have a Miami Blue 718s in the shown as I always wanted to see that colour. Got to the garage and it was not open on a Sunday so parked car at entrance and had a pear in the window and a look around the cars in the car park.
> Next I know I get shouted at from a tannoy in the car park to leave the premises as the garage was closed:doublesho
> 
> Was my car not good enough or my clothes tatty? did I look suspicious?
> ...


Not read all the replies, but that will be a CCTV monitoring station, they will have a plan of instruction in place agreed by the owners, nothing personal. I have worked in electronic security for 25 years and sadly there is nothing that distinguishes between someone looking to steal or someone looking to buy. The operators will have 500 sites to monitor (they will pop up on activation of a beam/PIR or similar) and only go by the script on the site notes.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

sshooie said:


> Not read all the replies, but that will be a CCTV monitoring station, they will have a plan of instruction in place agreed by the owners, nothing personal. I have worked in electronic security for 25 years and sadly there is nothing that distinguishes between someone looking to steal or someone looking to buy. The operators will have 500 sites to monitor (they will pop up on activation of a beam/PIR or similar) and only go by the script on the site notes.


Doesn't even need to be monitored. Could be automatic. Could easily also be someone sitting in the office.


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

Me and my brother went out for a trip around a few dealers as he was looking for a new car. He was looking for either a Vauxhall vxr8 or a Mercedes c class AMG estate, but ended up sticking with his Vauxhall vector vxr after basically been told to come back when we have money from Vauxhall, and been totally ignored at available car when we were looking at the Mercedes. All the sales reps looked shocked when lads in there 20 jump in the cleanest and loudest cars on the car park and drove away.

On a side note whenever I go into Toyota in Stafford it's always super nice even if they wanted £600 for a CV joint


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

pez said:


> On a side note whenever I go into Toyota in Stafford it's always super nice even if they wanted £600 for a CV joint


Was that price £50 for the CV joint, a year to fit it, free replacements for life and a date with the service manager's wife??
As long as she's worth it obviously.


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

It wasn't even a fitted price that was just for the CV joint, no stake dinners or other favours of any kind.
I'm getting the driveshaft reconditioned through work for £150. mind you a subframe bolt was £35 as well, I think it's down to the car


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Had a quote from a Subaru garage once for a new battery. It was over £300 before VAT and fitting!:wave:


----------



## LR4 (Oct 18, 2017)

I got a price for a pack of 10 trim clips from Land Rover Main Stealer of £65. Same clips off eBay was less than £3.

The guy at the service desk was just as shocked as me...


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

main dealers can be a but excessive on pricing. i usually have to wait 3 weeks to 2 months for bits to arrive from japan as my car as now few and far between, so no stocked parts.

i think that this will turn in to a who got the highest quote for the smallest part thread


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

pez said:


> i think that this will turn in to a who got the highest quote for the smallest part thread


A grand for a relay :lol:


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

Shug said:


> A grand for a relay :lol:


I think they put the decimal point in the wrong place. what car was that for out of interest :doublesho


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

sshooie said:


> Not read all the replies, but that will be a CCTV monitoring station, they will have a plan of instruction in place agreed by the owners, nothing personal. I have worked in electronic security for 25 years and sadly there is nothing that distinguishes between someone looking to steal or someone looking to buy. The operators will have 500 sites to monitor (they will pop up on activation of a beam/PIR or similar) and only go by the script on the site notes.


Yes that's the one , may be efficient but for me might put some off as like me they think it's off site security watching you.
I have to say I have no problem with cctv and if it cuts crime great , but must be hard getting message with good balance IMHO


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Yup, balance is hard but with the high value they will always err on the side of caution, better to lose the margin from a customer than the value of a whole car.

It's nothing new, monitored CCTv has been around for years, have a look for the beams the next time you visit a garage.


----------



## mikechesterman (May 25, 2013)

The Vauxhall garage near me has a sound-sensitive surveillance system as it's stuck out in the middle of nowhere. If anyone is picked up on site out of hours, someone comes over the tannoy remotely to warn them, so it's not unusual.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Had a few over the years 
Audi in Perth, just after the TT came out went in for a look with the Mrs only for the smart ass salesman to shout across, whilst he was with other customers, when do you want it delivered, so I replied once you quote me on a trade in for that 4 year old 318is M Sport with only 20K on the clock, he soon went back in his box 
Next time was in Mitsubishi, went to look at an Evo8 only to have another idiot be smart to me, so after baffling him about the AYC & other stuff I left, wide boy phoned about two weeks later saying they had one in I "could look at" the Mrs took great pleasure in telling him I'd went and ordered a new STi the next day after dealing with him 

John


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

The same happened to me one Saturday night while at the local VW garage. I was only about 20 at the time so maybe I did look a bit more suspicious than I would now.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I think I need to start visiting garages when there open more


----------

